# My Mad Fat Diary



## sgageny (Apr 23, 2013)

Plenty of good 90's music and some interesting themes. 

Any one seen this show? Thoughts?


----------



## FredtheFA (May 15, 2013)

I think My Mad Fat Diary is brilliant. It may be a love or hate show, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## 1love_emily (May 16, 2013)

I loved the show. I think Rae is a character that tons of us young BBW's can associate with. We have similar struggles and emotions. (At least she and I do, minus the ED and self harm)


----------



## furious styles (May 16, 2013)

i thought it was really decent, and i don't like many tv shows. it was well done and felt realistic. the main character is easy to relate to. for someone with a history of mental health issues, anyway.


----------



## BigCutieCallie (May 23, 2013)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this show! I love how honest the dialogue is and how Rae is relatable, in EVERY WAY! like... when I was 16 I had so many of the same insecurities and emotional issues. And I love watching the flirting between herself and Finn, and I really felt butterflies for her whenever the 2 were on screen. The way they portray that "young love/obsession" is fairly accurate.

It's also one of the only shows that deals with teen depression and eating disorders in a way that isn't preachy!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jun 6, 2013)

I watched it on 4oD thinking, agrh it's gonna be crap!
Then I sat there for hours and watched the whole bloody season!
Def watching the next one!


----------



## 1love_emily (Jul 13, 2013)

As I was watching My Mad Fat Diary, of course I fell in love with Finn and Rae, and it made me begin to wonder.
Do you think Finn was a closeted FA, or is he one of those magical unicorn men who honestly don't care about body size?


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 18, 2013)

1love_emily said:


> As I was watching My Mad Fat Diary, of course I fell in love with Finn and Rae, and it made me begin to wonder.
> Do you think Finn was a closeted FA, or is he one of those magical unicorn men who honestly don't care about body size?



I loved the show... Watched it over a few nights. 

I'm thinking the 2nd one Emily... He fell in love with Rae.


----------



## BigCutieBambi (Feb 4, 2014)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I watched it on 4oD thinking, agrh it's gonna be crap!
> Then I sat there for hours and watched the whole bloody season!
> Def watching the next one!



I did the exact same thing. 

SOOOO amazing, I really can't wait for s2! 

-Bambi xx


----------



## BigCutieBambi (Feb 5, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG THE PREVIEW FOR SEASON TWO OF MY MAD FAT DIARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


-Bambi xx:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Feb 6, 2014)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I watched it on 4oD thinking, agrh it's gonna be crap!
> Then I sat there for hours and watched the whole bloody season!
> Def watching the next one!




***SPOILERS BELOW FOR ANYONE WHO HASN'T WATCHED***

This was literally my life last night. I started the show at 9 thinking, "Eh, it's alright." and then suddenly it was 2 am and I was watching Finn write his message into Rae's back. I ended up liking it a lot up until that final scene. I just can't figure out why they didn't kiss. Chop and Izzy kissed and their storyline was minor compared to Rae and Finn's. Finn kissed Chloe and some random girl and it was no big deal. In every other TV show I've ever seen where the major story arch comes to an end like that it's sealed with a kiss. I'm still fuming about this as I waited until 2 am to find out that they were just going to "hug" and then it was going to be over. I wanted that kiss damnit! I can't imagine that a show where the main character is thin would ever do such a thing. I don't know if perhaps the actor was opposed to an on-camera kiss or the producers just couldn't consider it as the people aren't ready to see "that" but either way I was very disappointed. I know they had her kiss Archie but that was ok because he was gay. It's not like we live in a world where he actually wanted her. Similarly I thought they made the Finn-Rae love story about his love for her personality and by him not kissing her, proved that he isn't attracted to her physically. He wasn't overcome with passion enough to seal the deal. What do you guys think? Did you like the ending for reasons that I'm missing?


----------



## BigCutieBambi (Feb 6, 2014)

PeanutButterfly said:


> ***SPOILERS BELOW FOR ANYONE WHO HASN'T WATCHED***
> 
> This was literally my life last night. I started the show at 9 thinking, "Eh, it's alright." and then suddenly it was 2 am and I was watching Finn write his message into Rae's back. I ended up liking it a lot up until that final scene. I just can't figure out why they didn't kiss. Chop and Izzy kissed and their storyline was minor compared to Rae and Finn's. Finn kissed Chloe and some random girl and it was no big deal. In every other TV show I've ever seen where the major story arch comes to an end like that it's sealed with a kiss. I'm still fuming about this as I waited until 2 am to find out that they were just going to "hug" and then it was going to be over. I wanted that kiss damnit! I can't imagine that a show where the main character is thin would ever do such a thing. I don't know if perhaps the actor was opposed to an on-camera kiss or the producers just couldn't consider it as the people aren't ready to see "that" but either way I was very disappointed. I know they had her kiss Archie but that was ok because he was gay. It's not like we live in a world where he actually wanted her. Similarly I thought they made the Finn-Rae love story about his love for her personality and by him not kissing her, proved that he isn't attracted to her physically. He wasn't overcome with passion enough to seal the deal. What do you guys think? Did you like the ending for reasons that I'm missing?





I can totally see where you are coming from, although I think it leads to bigger things for season 2! So I am excited either way! 

-Bambi xx


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 12, 2014)

I got too attached to this show once I saw the second episode. Watched the entire first season in one night. lol


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Mar 12, 2014)

this thread is a little old... so sorry to bump it. 

but, i think this show should be required viewing. it's amazing, and so unlike anything else out there. the way Rae is portrayed is so relatable for anyone struggling with body image issues & insecurities. as much as we may or may not love ourselves now, we have all been there!

sharon rooney is such a great actress & is so genuine in her portrayal. this new season is tearing me up inside, for real.

has anyone seen the most recent episode (season 2, episode 5?) i'm in the US, but i was able to download an app for google chrome called "hola" that allows me to stream right from the uk's channel 4 site! it's great!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wait, ep 5 premiered already? Man, I haven't even watched ep 4 yet! Uuuuuugh. lol


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Mar 13, 2014)

bmann0413 said:


> Wait, ep 5 premiered already? Man, I haven't even watched ep 4 yet! Uuuuuugh. lol



you gotta catch up!  i think if you stream it on the channel four site, you can watch it a week ahead of everyone else. 

ACTUALLY, here is a great link everyone can use to watch it: http://happpily.tumblr.com/post/73779352546/my-mad-fat-diary-a-masterpost-set-in-stamford this person updates every week with the new episode!


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Mar 14, 2014)

this season is KILLING ME


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 15, 2014)

Did a marathon watch last night and am almost all the way caught up on the 2nd season. I sooo relate to her body and family issues at that age but at the same time was screaming at her about the whole Finn thing! I won't say anymore as I need to watch a couple more to be up with everyone else 


Her mom is hilarious. I don't know the actress but she is truly talented!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 18, 2014)

Episode 6 is up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 18, 2014)

I love this programme, but I find it a hard watch. I think I have cried at every episode. It's like looking at a younger version of myself, which is amazing and painful at the same time.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 18, 2014)

^ I agree Laura and feel the same. It's like a *painful *stroll down memory lane yet so good you can't look away. I cry, laugh, nod my head, get mad... so many emotions.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 19, 2014)

Agreed!! I really hope I get the ending I'm after.... I have a feeling I might not though... So many feelings!


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 21, 2014)

I guess I'm going to have to give this show a whirl since this is the second time I've seen it talked about in the past couple days.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 21, 2014)

I adore the show. Rae is so relatable. This season is definitely a tough one though.


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Mar 24, 2014)

i just ordered the original book, by rae earl! i can't wait to read it!
ps- i think tonight is the season finale


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 25, 2014)

I downloaded the book before I watched the first season... It's set in the 80's and is quite different but you get a sense of the character... They definitely stand alone though.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 25, 2014)

Just watched the season finale... a lot of things put in one episode but I loved the ending hehehe :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok I'm going to go get a cup of tea and hop into bed.... I know I'm going to want to be comfortable..... Omg I almost don't want to watch as I don't want it to end....... Be back later.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok... Watched and enjoyed it. Agree with you B, ending was good. 

Yay for season two.... Do you think they will make a third?


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 25, 2014)

Well I cry at every episode, but never as much as I did at the season 2 finale. I was sobbing...more than once....for sad reasons....and happy reasons...I am exhausted!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 25, 2014)

Aust99 said:


> Ok... Watched and enjoyed it. Agree with you B, ending was good.
> 
> Yay for season two.... Do you think they will make a third?



I hope so! It certainly is popular enough and just such a good show. My only issue with it is, I felt some things were too rushed. I wish the relationship with Finn was still developing and driving us all crazy. Like flirting and knowing they liked each other but not saying or doing anything about it yet. It would have kept everyone hanging in suspense for a long time, maddening I grant you but a very excited build up. Just my thoughts 


@Laura, yeah I cried so much too.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 25, 2014)

yeah i really love this show. haven't seen the last two eps yet tho.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 26, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I hope so! It certainly is popular enough and just such a good show. My only issue with it is, I felt some things were too rushed. I wish the relationship with Finn was still developing and driving us all crazy. Like flirting and knowing they liked each other but not saying or doing anything about it yet. It would have kept everyone hanging in suspense for a long time, maddening I grant you but a very excited build up. Just my thoughts
> 
> 
> @Laura, yeah I cried so much too.



Lol just check out the fan fiction all over tumbler.... There are some very imaginative people out there.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Mar 31, 2014)

Aust99 said:


> Lol just check out the fan fiction all over tumbler.... There are some very imaginative people out there.



I too wish there had been more Finn/Rae screen time  I really did like the last episode but I wanted to see them talk some things out. Like Finn still has no idea why she broke up with him and then all of a sudden they're just back together? They really needed one more episode to give that relationship better closure. Still an amazing show though. Sharon Rooney is just incredible.


----------



## Fat Molly (Apr 9, 2014)

1love_emily said:


> I loved the show. I think Rae is a character that tons of us young BBW's can associate with. We have similar struggles and emotions. (At least she and I do, minus the ED and self harm)



Ditto, including the ED and self harm on my part.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 10, 2014)

There's already two threads on this topic. The second specific to season 2. Should these be merged?


----------



## Fat Molly (May 9, 2014)

After reading this thread a month or two ago, I watched the show. I was floored by how sensitively it tackles so many different mental health topics, along with how well it dealt with issues pertaining to fat sexuality. god the show is awesome. thanks for bringing this to the board's attention. ^.^


----------



## BigCutieBambi (May 10, 2014)

Fat Molly said:


> After reading this thread a month or two ago, I watched the show. I was floored by how sensitively it tackles so many different mental health topics, along with how well it dealt with issues pertaining to fat sexuality. god the show is awesome. thanks for bringing this to the board's attention. ^.^



I am so glad you got to see it doll <3 
-Bambi xx


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 31, 2014)

Late response to this thread but I watched it awhile back (now I'm behind again), but absolutely love the show! I just need to get caught up. But it's super addicting!


----------

